
Ask HN: What are the applications of sequential data generation using RNN? - harish095
Using LSTM models it is possible to generate sequential data like text or audio or hand writing . What other kind of data apart from the mentioned will be useful to generate using these models?
======
sprobertson
We use them to good effect with event logs (e.g. customer viewed this page,
clicked this button) to categorize and predict behavior.

